# C.cyaneopubescens sling advice



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

hello, i am extremely tempted to buy a 2cm _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens _sling off thespidershop. iv only been involved with tarantulas for just over a month after i got a chile rose for my 21st and have been "bitten" quite severly by the T-bug!! my chile rose is about 3.5" legspan and i love it but i would love to get a sling and watch it grow and thrive in my care  I have done good research on this species, most of which is aimed at caring for juvenile/adults and have read the "sling care sheet" sticky in the forum and i was just looking for any other species specific advice before i go ahead and buy one!!

i would buy a small plastic spider pot off the spider shop (48x48mm) to keep it in, wud that be ok? i have read that these are a mainly terrestrial species with some arboreal habits....can any previous owners shed sum light on specific requirements they have found useful?


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Ive just got one of these off the spider shop as well.

They are more arboreal then terrestrial mind and will spin up some cracking webbing in their enclosure.

I think people can worry too much some times about spot on care. As long as you have the temps there or there abouts and give it the odd spray you should be fine (and food of course).

Mine is on its way to a new coffee jar tomorrow and will be placed in my slightly heated (as my house is fairly warm anyway) spare 3ft wooden viv along with most of my others. The spiders that prefer it a little warmer are just a little closer to the heat source.

Hope thats some help : victory:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Before you read the rest of my post, go and order your C. cyaneopubescens right now before they sell out.

Done that? Good!

I kept my GBB sling in a cricket tub until it grew out of it. then I moved it to a small plastic pet pal tank. Now its in a large plastic pet pal tank!

They are fairly hardy tarantulas. Room temperature is fine. Keep it dry, mist once a week and keep a shallow water dish topped up and it will be fine.

With regards to the arboreal traits this species has, they like to web a lot, so stick some cork bark or something similar in the tub/tank for it to base a web on.

You wont be dissapointed with this spider. Stunning spiders from sling to adult!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Just read your edit as well.

If i remember right Lee said these are pretty fast growers so will need a few home upgrades. However, this shouldnt be a problem as there are plenty of DIY options for spider homes and you can use many different old pots (coffee jars, food containers etc).


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine arrives Friday :mf_dribble:,,,not told the wife yet tho :bash:


----------



## Emmy-Lou (Apr 16, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> Mine arrives Friday :mf_dribble:,,,not told the wife yet tho :bash:


Taxi for Toeboe... :lol2:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

mines on the way tomurrow can't wait been looking for a while.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

These are little beauties but they sell out fast.
As slings they enjoy a little moisture, as most slings do but as adults they are used to bone dry conditions. They come from Venezuela where the earth is so dry and the sun so hot that any rain just runs off and evaporates.
They live in scrubland prefering roots/branches of bushes. If you put a branch in a nice sized enclosure they'll web the place out with tubes in various directions. However as slings you'll probably find an arboreal set-up the best, similar to an Avic.
Here's a few of mine, in the 27p tubs you get from ASDA


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> These are little beauties but they sell out fast.
> As slings they enjoy a little moisture, as most slings do but as adults they are used to bone dry conditions. They come from Venezuela where the earth is so dry and the sun so hot that any rain just runs off and evaporates.
> They live in scrubland prefering roots/branches of bushes. If you put a branch in a nice sized enclosure they'll web the place out with tubes in various directions. However as slings you'll probably find an arboreal set-up the best, similar to an Avic.
> Here's a few of mine, in the 27p tubs you get from ASDA


cool setups. What size are those tubs and are they slings in there?


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

The stupid NOCHEX thing on the spidershop wont recognise my billing address  n i aint at home to find a bank statement  they better not sel out soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Poxicator, is that just dried out bamboo you have in the tubs?

I've got loads of bamboo that grows where i usually walk my dog so am now wondering if i got the dried out shoots, gave them a good clean they will work for my slings?


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

and now my card is blocked due to repeated entry of incorrect details *cries eyeballs out of sockets*


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

y2kcurran said:


> and now my card is blocked due to repeated entry of incorrect details *cries eyeballs out of sockets*


Phone your bank and kick off, they should be able to unblock it there and then i think.


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

y2kcurran said:


> and now my card is blocked due to repeated entry of incorrect details *cries eyeballs out of sockets*


phone the spider shop up they take orders until 10 that secure thing doesn't like me either.


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

I realised they take paypal  ordered one and a small tub and a few micro crickets :2thumb: SUCCESS!!!! cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

y2kcurran said:


> I realised they take paypal  ordered one and a small tub and a few micro crickets :2thumb: SUCCESS!!!! cannot wait for it to arrive!


thats good then i cant wait either.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Just had confirmation that mine will be with me tomorrow


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

All's well that ends well.
The ASDA pots are great for slings. The ones pictured are approx 27p each 80x40mm but there are larger ones for approx 34p.
I use a form of English bamboo as it has a hollow centre. I've never found the real name for it but it grows from virtually nothing to over 6' tall during the summer. When it dries out its ideal for slings. TBH I don't even clean it, just let it thoroughly dry out. I've used it for my pokies (15), versi's (40), and GBBs (21).
Normally I'd give wood a bake or mic but if you think about it spiders never come from the cleanest of environments!

Here's a pic taken soon after I got them:









Here's a set up of my 3 P. miranda living communally in a sweet jar which uses the English bamboo:









Amazing to think they'll turn out like this:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> All's well that ends well.
> The ASDA pots are great for slings. The ones pictured are approx 27p each 80x40mm but there are larger ones for approx 34p.


I am getting a 92x48mm size pot for the green bottle blue will that be ok?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

It's bigger than I've put them in but tbh considering they're arboreal at this stage it doesn't matter too much as long as you provide a good stick for them to anchor their webs on. Perhaps half fill it with substrate (peat & vermiculite) so that if it does decide to make a small burrow you have accommodated. 
The main reason ppl suggest not too large an enclosure is your T may find it harder to find the food. I try to drop the food on the GBBs (and the versi) and most of the time they make excellent goal keepers


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> It's bigger than I've put them in but tbh considering they're arboreal at this stage it doesn't matter too much as long as you provide a good stick for them to anchor their webs on. Perhaps half fill it with substrate (peat & vermiculite) so that if it does decide to make a small burrow you have accommodated.
> The main reason ppl suggest not too large an enclosure is your T may find it harder to find the food. I try to drop the food on the GBBs (and the versi) and most of the time they make excellent goal keepers


ok i was planning on faily deep sub and i have cut a chunk of cork so its got somthing to anchorits web against. the sling is around 2cms.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Just keep an eye out to make sure its feeding and I'd suggest 2 crickets the same size of its abdomen per week, it may eat more though coz they're greedy little things


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> Just keep an eye out to make sure its feeding and I'd suggest 2 crickets the same size of its abdomen per week, it may eat more though coz they're greedy little things


will do is it worth making a small cave? the same as i have with my 2 B smithi slings cause they were tiny when i got them they were about 1cm. Haven't had a probs with them they have both moulted twice and eat well (touch wood).


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Is it ok to feed the 2cm sling with micro-crickets?small enough?too small?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There's no harm creating a cave but there's no guarantee it will use it. Better to use some sticks for it to attach webbing on. The hollow bamboo I've used is great for anchoring the web on but very few have use the inside to hide, they've mostly webbed over this hollow and I often put some water on top.

As a general guide for all Ts, anything the size of the abdomen is a nice size food item. Smaller food items are fine as long as they're not so small to be a irritation rather than a food item and food items larger than the abdomen may be taken too.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

y2kcurran said:


> The stupid NOCHEX thing on the spidershop wont recognise my billing address  n i aint at home to find a bank statement  they better not sel out soon!!!!!!!!!


 
ohhhh.. im so tempted to go order 5... :lol2:

just kidding

btw.. is this the T that looks like its wearing wooly socks... cos if it is... its very pretty.. can u say that about a T.. lol


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Amazing to think they'll turn out like this:


OMG OMG OMG.. possibly the nicest spider i've ever seen!! Almost looks flurecent! But i'm going to do the right thing and not order.. got enough t's for now. :no1:


----------

